# Scarcity of Hay----Kind of Scary



## drdoolittle (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, it once again time for me to stock up on hay---the problem is that the few people I usually buy from are completely out-----all of them!  I looked on CL, and cannot believe how high the prices are for even small square bales!  I did find a person close to me who is going down south and getting 100 bales at a time and bringing them back to sell and the price is high, but not the highest I've seen----I'm planning on geting some from them tomorrow evening.  But I'm starting to have a kind of panic attack about not being able to get any hay the next time.  Will my goats starve?  Is there a way to feed them w/o hay, besides pasture?  We do have a small pasture (about an acre or a little more) but it's not fenced at all.  I'm wondering how long this hay crises will last-----until next summer?!?  Ugh-----I wish I would have really stocked up when I foound it for $3.50/bale!!!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 16, 2012)

There's tons of hay here for 3$ a bale. Pretty good deals on round bales too.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, we've been suffering drought conditions all summer here in Indiana, and hay is difficult if not impossible to find.


----------



## elevan (Jul 16, 2012)

I've known folks who feed alfalfa pellets and no hay.  I wouldn't do it on a permanent basis but you could do it to get you through.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 16, 2012)

That's good to know.  Just wondering what the price for those is?  Probably pretty expensive----but better than no food at all.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 16, 2012)

Can you get beet shreds? They are what is left over from sugar beets, shredded and dried. Stock loves 'em. Is there yaupon holly where you live? My horses (and cows when I had them ) will eat yaupon like candy. I have cut yaupon out in the woods when I got low on hay.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 16, 2012)

Probably can get beet pulp---have never heard of yaupon holly.


----------



## poorboys (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm here in Indiana too, our area has received no rain since May, this last weekend, Roll had rain, I got 1minute of rain!!! We are already feeding hay, I took 26 goats to a friends who just sold all their goats and have them on 20 acres of grass, trees, and room. Some of those will be sold. Right now we have 150 bales put up, but that's it. I've seen it as high as 14.00 a bale, We don't know what we are going to do either, If I start using my hay for the winter, I won't have it to last thur the year. I'ts gonna be a tough year. We might have to sell more, this is where the maket can kick you in the butt. and the people buying will buy for less, sell high, and we lose.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 17, 2012)

Feeling your pain.
I can only find it at $6 a bale.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2012)

Protein tubs will also help, especially if what hay you find is poor quality. Although goat protein tubs are fairly pricey, there are some pretty good cattle protein tubs available at 1/2 or 1/3 the price of goat tubs. 

Beet pulp is an option as well, along with a pelleted goat feed with 16% or higher fiber in the ration if you are low on hay. I know breeders that don't feed any hay, so it is possible to raise them with out the long stems, I don't recommend it, but you certainly could ration out what hay you have and go with other options.  Even if you offered them 1 lb of hay each per day along with grains and protein tubs, that amount of long stems would probably be enough. 

Make sure you have very very efficient hay feeders set up. 

Good luck. 

We aren't as bad off this year, but a couple years ago we fed hay allmost the entire summer and obviously into the winter.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is another option that I recently read about:
You all may want to look into it. 

This is taken off a forsale page: "Due to the lack of rain and quality hay, I was looking for a way to feed my horses. I am now a distributor of Chaffhaye alfalfa in the Springfield/Bolivar Missouri area. It comes in 50 lb bags. Each bag is equal to 90 lbs of alfalfa hay. Daily rations for goats is 2.5 lbs per 100 lbs of animal weight. Cost is $12.75 a bag when purchasing a pallet of 40 bags or $13.25 for each bag. I am expecting a delivery Friday July 20th."


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2012)

and someone elses comment about the hay shortage:



"I switched to a balanced grain that has alfalfa as its protein source instead of corn or soy so that I could just get orchard grass hay. Even that is $6 or just under a bale around here. SW Washington. l I don't mean from an orchard like prairie grass I mean actual orchard grass. My goats LOve that stuff and there is VERY little waste since its just long flat easy to digest stems  I am going to disc our property and sow some in the new paddocks we are creating this year."


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2012)

Check in Ohio for hay. Some areas of Ohio have been getting rain and their crops look pretty good.


----------



## poorboys (Jul 17, 2012)

I seen in Ky that they are selling around 4.00 a bale.


----------



## TeamChaos (Jul 17, 2012)

I was feeling all secure, figuring we'd buy from our "hay guy" like we always do. I emailed him just to be sure and he's not going to have any, in fact he'll probably have to buy too. Aww, man! WE've used the hay stretcher from TSC before and the sheep and horses were okay with it.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 17, 2012)

You guys seem to be rather lucky.  Cheap hay here (weedy cattle hay) is about 10$ for an 80lb bale.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 18, 2012)

Just an update on my hay situation.  I got a number from the people who bought 2 of my goats last week of a farmer they knw who had some hay for sale.  They thought he was selling it for $6.50/small square bale.  I went to pick it up, and they had to weigh one of the "average" bales as they sell by weight (which was fine with me).  It ended up being $9.25/bale!  BUT, they are nice big (75 lb) bales and very, very good hay-----not trash.  I, unfortunately, only had enough for 14 bales.

DH has said that the prices are "price gauging" and feels it's totally wrong--------just like with the gas prices.  He said that this is the last hay we're buying for quite some time------saying that for what we paid for those 14 bales, he can buy enough electric fencing and a solar unit to temporarily fence the goats and let them forage on our property.  We'll move the fencing as they clear each area.  We have 5 acres, lots of woods and a 1 1/2 acre pasture.  

Once winter comes, we'll switch to hay (if we can get it), alfalfa pellets, protein tubs, beet pulp, and the Noble Goat they are already on.  I don't feel so panicky now, but I sure hope next summer is better.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Check in Ohio for hay. Some areas of Ohio have been getting rain and their crops look pretty good.


Ohio isn't going to be much better. Even the places that did get some rain isn't going to get a large amount of hay in and what they do they [if they have livestock] will holding on to. 
Come fall/winter it might be real fun getting hay. I know the one mill I use is already talking about getting Corn, Oats and Soybean shipped in from Canada again. 

Chris


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> Once winter comes, we'll switch to hay (if we can get it), *alfalfa pellets, protein tubs, beet pulp, and the Noble Goat they are already on*.  I don't feel so panicky now, but I sure hope next summer is better.


Keep a eye on the price of Alfalfa Pellets, if the hay crop is low this year more people will be buying it and most mills/feed stores will start to charge more.   
If you see the price starting to go up stock up on the Alfalfa Pellets. 

Chris


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 18, 2012)

I feel your pain!

We had barely any spring rain.
And We only had one 1/2 inch of rain since April!

All the farmers completely lost all their crops of corn and soybeans which is what IL is known for.

People are in a panic. Wells are running dry, cities are rationing water, strict codes are enforced in some counties.

(No filling pools or watering gardens or lawns. They have even been shutting off the city water overnight to let the tanks refill)

Hay and pasture is non-existant. My pasture never even sprouted in the spring. Usually my pasture is at least 8 inches high at this point. I usually don't feed hay at all until late fall, and I have been feeding hay all year long.

:/ We usually grow tons of hay here. People buy it cheap and ship it down south. 

This year the big cattle producers who usually sell hay are scrambling to buy enough hay for their own stock. It frightens me that the sellers are now the buyers. If the cows don't have enough hay, I know there won't be enough hay for my horses or goats. 

Any hay you can find is very poor quality because of the lack of spring rains.

I have 35 bales right now.  . I need about 350 more to make it through winter, and probably 100 more to make it until winter.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hay is $18.99 for a small square bale here. Just be thankful you don't have to pay OUR prices! *


----------



## poorboys (Jul 18, 2012)

I know that's there's alot of places that are alot higher than ours, it's just a shock to our pockets when it get's very high. Less hay=less corn=higher prices on both hay and feed. I just feel for all of us in this economy trying to raise our own animals and making it thru the winter.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 19, 2012)

I feel for you.  I'm fortunate that second cut hay is going to be $3.50 a square bale.  It went up a quarter from last year.  Although, I have to say the wheat that I buy for my animals went down $1 a bushel this year...only $4 a bushel.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 19, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I feel for you.  I'm fortunate that second cut hay is going to be $3.50 a square bale.  It went up a quarter from last year.  Although, I have to say the wheat that I buy for my animals went down $1 a bushel this year...only $4 a bushel.


I am also paying 3.50 a square bale


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 19, 2012)

Goatherd wrote: 





> I feel for you.  I'm fortunate that second cut hay is going to be $3.50 a square bale


autumnprairie wrote: 





> I am also paying 3.50 a square bale


Gosh, where do you both live?   

WhiteMountainsRanch wrote: 





> Hay is $18.99 for a small square bale here. Just be thankful you don't have to pay OUR prices!


I am VERY thankful for that, although a friend told me that at the hay auctions close to here, the hay is going for $18/bale.  I know my DH wouldn't even pay $12/bale.  We are going to use several different options for feeding our goats until the prices go down----probably not until next summer.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 19, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> Goatherd wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in the south in Arkansas where it is hot and humid


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 19, 2012)

You are very lucky!  Does it get very cold in the winter?  I want to move from Indiana so badly-----can't take the cold winters anymore.  Although my friends who originated in Wisconsin will tell you that Indiana winters are nothing (In fact one of them wears shorts to work all winter long!  We're school-bus drivers----you KNOW we're out in the weather!)


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 19, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> Goatherd wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Yes, were actually installing a gate in the back of the pen so they can go out the back to browse while I am out with them just because hay prices are so crazy. It's $18.99 a bale right now and I am going through 8 bales a month = $152 just in alfalfa. *


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 19, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Hay is $18.99 for a small square bale here. Just be thankful you don't have to pay OUR prices! *


Yeah I'm right up there with you! Been feeding browse, alfalfa pellets(that run about $14.99 for a 50lbs bag and last me a little over a week), and 16% goat grower. Im lucky enough to live on 3 very overgrown acres, and about an acre is out of control blackberry vines so thats what they get mostly. Problably 60% browse, 40% alfalfa pellets. I also have beet pulp pellets they get from time to time. Mainly got them for the saanen wether, I have trouble keeping condition on him.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 19, 2012)

Other bountiful years lots of hay and straw from Southern Ontario crossed the border and heads south - Happened again this year while everyone around here was thinking about "maybe I should buy some hay".
The big hay guys are sold out at record breaking prices and no second cut hay. So many folks have none for winter the slaughter houses are doing brisk business and markets are busy with feedlots picking up plenty of bargains
$6 to 8 for small square $50 - 70 for rounds and 90 for big squares - prices going up every day for what bit is left. 
Perhaps I should sell all my livestock and hay then make a profit for once


----------



## poorboys (Jul 19, 2012)

I would almost do the same thing but the price for livestock would be down, knowing my luck. my dh won't pay alot for hay, so Im gonna have to do some trading around on feed, pellets and begging for hay lol


----------



## CelticOaksFarm (Jul 19, 2012)

Saw a report today because of the drought milk prices are expected to sky rocket. Add that to the hay, grain price hikes and shortages and it's going to be a long winter for many. We are lucky to be in FL and green year round, but lush green grass isn't browse or hay.


----------



## currycomb (Jul 19, 2012)

dh and i drove to the back of the property where we cut and bale for hay. we got 10 big round bales(made 30 last year). he was hoping for a second cutting, but it does not look like we will get it. guess we will refence some areas and just pasture it. plenty of brush and such for the goats (18 head) and have 2 quarter mares we are boarding and 12 minis and we have i donkey . they can graze the hay field for a few hours a day. would be afraid to leave them out 24/7. 
had an old horseman tell me to feed straw and grain. will work for a pinch. may look into the complete feed that ADM has patriot feed is what it is called. anything to make the hay last longer. we are all in the same boat, and not much water to keep it floating/


----------



## CTChick (Jul 20, 2012)

Today I paid $8.50 for a bale of second cut hay, in Connecticut.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 20, 2012)

Feed prices are starting to go up already. Went to the feed store today & on average each bag of feed went up $0.40.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Feed prices are starting to go up already. Went to the feed store today & on average each bag of feed went up $0.40.


I haven't seen a big jump in price of feed yet here but I use a mill and have a custom mix.

2-29-12
Corn .135 a lb
Oats .160 a lb
Whole Roasted Soybean .290 a lb

3-6-12
Corn .135 a lb
Oats .155 a lb
Soybean Meal .210 a lb

7-18-12
Corn .140 a lb
Oats . 165 a lb
Soybean Meal .260 a lb
Whole Roasted Soybean .325 a lb

Beet Pulp, Liquid Molasses, Dicalcium phosphate, Magnesium oxide, Trace Mineral and Vitamin A-D-E Mix all stayed the same.


Chris


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jul 21, 2012)

Its harder to find in Kentucky than usual but you might want to check here. Close enough to Indiana and we just got a good HUGE heavy round bale for 35.( we pre bought 10 more for future delivery while we were at it) We got square bales for 3 a square just in the last month and are getting more. 

I will admit though that even with reasonable prices I am feeding hay very carefully  just getting my girls used to the idea really. I don't want to waste. I go out early in my van with a machete and cut branches that block the view of our curvy roads and load them into the van and haul them back for extra forage for the girls. I come back every morning with a van full. They love it. I will do that for as long as I can get away with it. I guess then i will start clearing the unfenced portions of our land.  I think the neighbors think I have lost my mind but they won't complain about being able to see around blind corners so its free for the taking. My husband cut down entire oaks to feed them. I even give this to the couple cows we have. They seemed interested and apparently like a bit of what I bring back so I just load the van a bit tighter to bring them back some too. Just an idea to maybe stretch your forage a bit.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Jul 21, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I was perusing Craigslist and found this in the Columbus area. I figured it would at least help some of you as I don't have any livestock that consume hay.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/3154526525.html


----------



## TeamChaos (Jul 21, 2012)

So... I have a totally naive question- we always buy small bales for our horse and sheep. No one has small bales handy- I see the big bales and the round bales listed though. Do I need equipment to move those? I'm guessing that it wouldn't be easy or safe to store either in our hay loft.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2012)

TeamChaos said:
			
		

> So... I have a totally naive question- we always buy small bales for our horse and sheep. No one has small bales handy- I see the big bales and the round bales listed though. Do I need equipment to move those? I'm guessing that it wouldn't be easy or safe to store either in our hay loft.


yes, you need equipement to move them, they are 600 to 1,200 lbs depending on your source. We go get one or two at a time. and put a couple pallets down by a tree near our feeders outside the pasture area. Then we hook them with a chain to the tree and drive away so they fall on the pallet. OH, only put one in each location. Then we pitch fork it into a wheel barrow to push to the feeders. We cover them with a tarp that has blocks tied to the corners, so when we go to feed off the round bale we just lift up the tarp and not have to untie the tarp. It is a bit of work, but much much cheaper than the small square bales. You have to make sure you get good round bales for horses, stored inside. I have a really good supplier by us he does a great job with his hay.  We have very little waste doing it that way.  The hardest part is going to get another bale every 2 or 3 weeks.  And with gas prices that does add some cost to the hay. He is about a 15 minute drive from our house. 

Another approach would be to put the round bales near a mulcher machine and mulch the hay off the round bales and feed it that way. I would love to have a set up like that, but husbnd doens't want to deal with it. It probably isn't very safe with children helping to do the chores anyway.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2012)

We went and got feed yesterday. We get it every week or two and the prices were actually down for 16% goat pellets and show goat feed. What is up with that. It was down from 11.80 a bag for the 16% developer to 11.40.  

and on a side note, inorder to save money and get a better feed with better ingredients we are getting our own feed made, and delivered in bulk.  We are very excited about this.


----------



## Alice Acres (Jul 22, 2012)

All our crops are taking a beating - hay included - in So. MN.
Our small ditch grass bales are usually 2.50 - 3.00...and now getting them for $3.50 is about as good as you get. Even more for anything nicer.
We got 0.4 inches last night - 1st measurable rain in 2 months. :/
We normally pasture our sheep and llamas, and start feeding hay after the killing frosts in the fall. This year we had pasture for about 6 weeks in the spring; and have been feeding hay ever since. 
We had to send 25 sheep to auction (some were feeders and would have been sold anyway), as we just had no pasture..and with the rate we are using hay, would have been in crisis mode by winter. 

My husband harvests for a commercial veggie grower - they are doing peas and sweet corn. Both are horrible this year - poor quality and very little to harvest.

I have a friend in mid-state Ohio who grows hay. Their field had over 500 bales 1st cutting...and 27 bales 2nd cutting...very sad


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok question, I have read that goats can have the corn stalks and such. Not the actual corn itself but the husks. Is this true? We were considering tying up "bales" of our dried out stunted corn and letting the goats have some now and then. I figure its the same roughage as the leaves? So is it possible to use this ? Will they eat it? Any nutritional value to it at all?  Last year we had a farmer offer to let me and the kids walk his corn field and pick up left over corn for my chickens and geese.  If there is nutritional value and they will eat it  the husks and such safely then maybe I will gather what I can of the stalks and bundle them up too. We are welcome to load up whatever leftover we can use for the animals.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We went and got feed yesterday. We get it every week or two and the prices were actually down for 16% goat pellets and show goat feed. What is up with that. It was down from 11.80 a bag for the 16% developer to 11.40


You shouldn't see a price increase _[do to the drought]_ until next year. The grain that is harvested this year has to have time to dry to proper moister content. For some mills it will cheaper for them to import grain from Canada than it will be to get grain form the U.S..
I know the mill I use gets a lot of grain from Canada when there is a bad season and I never see a big price increase. 


Chris


----------

